# Patent: Tamron 10mm f/2.8 Fisheye



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 25, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/patent-tamron-10mm-f2-8-fisheye/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/patent-tamron-10mm-f2-8-fisheye/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>Tamron has filed a patent for a 10mm f/2.8 fisheye lens</p>
<p><strong>Patent Publication No. 2014-52503</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Publication date 2014.3.20</li>
<li>Filing date 2012.9.6</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Example 1</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Focal length f = 9.712</li>
<li>Fno. = 2.85</li>
<li>Half angle ω = 90.00 °</li>
<li>10 pieces of 8-group lens configuration</li>
<li>Two four-sided aspherical</li>
<li>Three LD glass</li>
<li>Three-group structure of the positive and negative positive</li>
<li>Inner focus</li>
<li>Vibration control</li>
<li>Video support</li>
</ul>
<div id="attachment_16149" style="width: 276px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Tamron-10mm-f2.8-fisheye-lens-patent.png"><img class="size-full wp-image-16149" alt="Tamron 10mm f/2.8 Fisheye" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Tamron-10mm-f2.8-fisheye-lens-patent.png" width="266" height="214" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">Tamron 10mm f/2.8 Fisheye</p></div>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2014-03-25" target="_blank">EG</a>] via [<a href="http://photorumors.com/2014/03/24/tamron-patents-a-10mm-f2-8-fisheye-lens/" target="_blank">PR</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Vikmnilu (Mar 25, 2014)

Wondering if it would be for Full frame or cropped sensors... Don't have much experience on Fish eyes, but I am quite sure I will buy one at some point in the future, after so many other adquisitions! 

Cheers!

Victor


----------



## rs (Mar 25, 2014)

Vikmnilu said:


> Wondering if it would be for Full frame or cropped sensors... Don't have much experience on Fish eyes, but I am quite sure I will buy one at some point in the future, after so many other adquisitions!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Victor


It doesn't say the image height in the patent, so its not too clear. However, typically fisheyes for APS-C are around the 8 to 10mm mark, whereas fisheyes for full frame bodies are around the 15mm mark.


----------



## RomainF (Mar 25, 2014)

"Vibration control" ? 
A stabilised fisheye ? That's funny.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 25, 2014)

Is there a big market for fish eye lenses? I'm just curious, coz both Tamron & Samyang/Rokinon have announced these fish eye lenses, but I never seem to spot a photographer with a fish eye lens and most camera stores hardly ever have them in stock ... I'm sure there are photographers who use them but what kind of a demand does it have?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 25, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Is there a big market for fish eye lenses? I'm just curious, coz both Tamron & Samyang/Rokinon have announced these fish eye lenses, but I never seem to spot a photographer with a fish eye lens and most camera stores hardly ever have them in stock... I'm sure there are photographers who use them but what kind of a demand does it have?



I must confess to shooting at 10mm with a crop camera, but that's not a fisheye.

Far more often, when I am looking at a scene when an wide angle lens is not wide enough, I take multiple images and stitch them together when I get home... the result is far more pleasing that the distortion of an ultrawide lens...

For the scene below, I shot it with the 10-20 lens at 10mm, then swapped in the 17-55 lens and took about ten overlapping pictures. The 10mm shot was garbage with a highly distorted skyline, the multiple 17mm shots were stitched together in Autopano and the result is what you see below.


----------



## mpphoto (Mar 25, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Is there a big market for fish eye lenses? I'm just curious, coz both Tamron & Samyang/Rokinon have announced these fish eye lenses, but I never seem to spot a photographer with a fish eye lens and most camera stores hardly ever have them in stock ... I'm sure there are photographers who use them but what kind of a demand does it have?


I got the 8mm Rokinon HD fisheye last year and have only used it a half-dozen times. I can't think of too many situations when the fisheye effect looks good or makes sense, or when that wide of an angle is needed. Maybe that's why you haven't seen anyone using a fisheye in the wild.

I bought that lens because it was only $200 and I thought it would be a neat lens to mess around with, being a fisheye with manual focus and manual aperture. For me, the manual focus is frustrating. Everyone says focusing should be easy at 8mm, but I only get it sharp 2/3 of the time. I wonder if this new Tamron has autofocus. 

In terms of utility, I find the EF-S 10-22mm more useful when I need a really wide angle. Below is a comparison of the EF-S 10-22mm and the Rokinon 8mm HD fisheye, taken on different days. The fisheye has a dramatic effect. But is it better? Depends on the eye of the beholder.




Freezing (UWA zoom) by geognerd, on Flickr




Freezing (fisheye) by geognerd, on Flickr


----------



## cliffwang (Mar 25, 2014)

I am not a big fan of fisheye. Hopefully Tamron will make some 10/12mm prime f/2.8.


----------



## RomainF (Mar 25, 2014)

The fisheye style is a bit clumsy and it becomes quickly -really- boring.
But once a year, you'll get a shot that rocks with that distorted look.


----------



## Caps18 (Mar 25, 2014)

I used an 8mm f/2.8 fisheye to capture the moonless night sky on my 5Dm2. It shows up as a circle in the middle of the frame.


----------



## verysimplejason (Mar 26, 2014)

Samyang 8mm CS II seems to be better. AF isn't that important at this focal length. If it's cheap or competitively priced though this will be a great alternative.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 26, 2014)

Going by the replies posted here so far and from my limited experience, I see that not many people own or use fish eye lenses and nor is it a popular choice with "regular" folk ... to me it does not make business sense why 2 companies (Tamron & Samyang/Rikinon) would want to compete in an extremely limited market ... how many would they sell in a year to break even with the production costs ... I would assume that those who really need (or know how to use a fish eye lens effectively) would most likely will stick with OEM lenses - no?


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Mar 26, 2014)

Vikmnilu said:


> Wondering if it would be for Full frame or cropped sensors...



It's focal length is close to 10mm and half angle of 90 degrees, so it looks to me like a diagonal fisheye for crop.


----------



## wjm (Mar 26, 2014)

RomainF said:


> "Vibration control" ?
> A stabilised fisheye ? That's funny.



Maybe for video?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 28, 2014)

wjm said:


> RomainF said:
> 
> 
> > "Vibration control" ?
> ...


Even for video one would not pan/move around the scenery with a fish eye lens because it severely distorts the scenery ... panning/moving with a fish-eye lens would make the video footage look silly and unappealing ... I'm sure a few might use it on rare occasions to get some funky video footage, but generally fish-eye lens would be used for footage that is recorded on a tripod.


----------



## photonius (Mar 28, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> wjm said:
> 
> 
> > RomainF said:
> ...



there are quite a few movies out there with the 8mm Samyang (e.g. Le Parkour with Samyang 8mm fisheye lens made with Nikon D5000). seems that the camera is often stationary though, even when filming from within a car, the camera is stationary, just the car moving.


----------

